

Ask HN: New Year's Resolutions / goal monitoring sites - frossie

Okay, so New Year's resolutions can be fairly pathetic, but I can't help asking whether the HNers will partake, and (more to the point) what apps y'all might be using to try and stay on track.<p>I quickly googled (well, asked the duck) and it seems there are a number of options. eg:<p>http://habitforge.com/<p>http://www.joesgoals.com/<p>http://www.createnewhabits.com [no demo without signup? shame!]<p>http://rootein.com/<p>Does anyone want to recommend these or any other online tools?
======
caroline_o
Beeminder is really interesting, although they're in Beta and I don't think
taking new users. Their post on "How to do what you want" is useful even if
you're using something else to keep track.
<http://messymatters.com/2010/11/15/akrasia/> It's also an interesting answer
to why you would want to have a New Year's resolution (so long as you find a
way to self-enforce it.)

------
kaerast
New Years Resolutions are overrated, with failure rates pretty high. Instead
last year I opted for 101 Things in 1001 days or Day Zero Project. The idea
being that you create a list of 101 things you want to do and then spend the
next 1001 days doing them. You're far more likely to get a great number of
them done because you don't have to start immediately. There used to be a good
website for keeping track of yours and other people's 101 things, but it seems
to have been down for a while.

I've pretty much given up on my list after a year working on it, but in that
time I've achieved quite a lot and got so much benefits from the things I've
forced myself to do.

The year before my resolution was to say Yes more. I'm still saying Yes more
than I was, which is leading to a lot of fun and worthwhile achievements but
is taking up a lot of time.

I'm toying with doing Rejection Therapy this new year, since shyness stops me
from going out and selling myself. I'm rather scared to commit to a whole
month of it though.

------
frossie
Clickable:

<http://habitforge.com/>

<http://www.joesgoals.com/>

<http://www.createnewhabits.com>

<http://rootein.com/>

------
fezzl
Why do you need some random date to tell you to set goals?

~~~
frossie
I don't, but a lot of the world does, so I thought it's a good time to talk
about goal setting apps. Clearly I am in the minority :-)

